# Orphan lamb going downhill



## Joyful (Feb 6, 2021)

I've been caring for an orphaned 1 week old twin (she was very tiny at birth) Barbados sheep lamb and she was doing great, but yesterday started acting agitated, is peeing a lot and her poop is orange and soft not round and brown like I would expect it to be.  I started her on a non specific colostrum for the first 2 days and then switched to a powdered lamb formula.  She was eating consistently and gradually increasing with each meal, but now she takes a few drinks and then stops.  She clearly wants to eat, but just won't stay on the bottle.  I'm such a softie anymore that I can't stand the thought of losing her....I used to be a tough girl, not anymore I guess!  LOL.  Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer.  <3


----------



## messybun (Feb 6, 2021)

Sounds like she might have coccidia? @Baymule @Sheepshape @secuono @The Old Ram-Australia have experience and will hopefully jump on here.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 6, 2021)

I never dealt with coccidia, can’t help with that.  @Mike CHS what about you?

Formula I’m using now

1 gallon whole milk from grocery store 
Cultured buttermilk 
1 can evaporated milk

Pour off 2 cups of the whole milk
Add 1 cup cultured buttermilk 
Add 1 can evaporated milk 

put cap on and shake to mix it up.

I’ve had sheep almost 6 years, but never had bottle babies until now. Hope your lamb is ok.

Yelliw poop is normal for babies. First poop is blackish goo, then it changes to soft yellow. Your lamb may have an impacted butt. The ewes lick their babies bottoms, keeping them clean. Wipe and clean her bottom with a warm wash rag.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 6, 2021)

Maybe she doesn’t like the powdered formula?

I’m on day three with my 2 and they are doing great on the recipe I gave you. Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 6, 2021)

@Ridgetop got any ideas?


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 6, 2021)

Coccidia poop is watery, blackish and often has blood in it in later stages.  Sounds like she has a belly ache instead. Her poop will remain yellow and pasty for a week or two, that is normal.  You might not see it because her mom will eat it when cleaning her up.  The little goat raising don't usually appear for another few weeks when she starts nibbling hay. 

Since she has been doing well on the formula for the past week, I don't think the problem is the formula.  Her behavior sounds more like the way a baby approaches the bottle when they have gas.  Since sheep and goats can't burp, gas can cause bloat.  

It you think it is bloat, and know how to tube a sheep or goat, you can try tubing her to release any gas.  (This worked at a fair one year when a child overfed grain and her goat started to bloat.  Luckily I had a stomach tube in my medical box, and we were able to tube the goat and release the gas and undigested grain which also came up in the tube).  If you don't know how to tube a sheep or goat, this won't work.

*First, I would cut the formula with 1/3 water to lessen the richness and protein content for a day to see if that helps.  Also, *_*cut back on the amount you are feeding in case she is overeating*_*. * This could be a problem in a bottle baby if you are giving her all she is willing to eat.  Remember that the udder on a constantly nursing doe will empty sooner and the nursing kid will be satisfied with smaller amounts.  

Next, you can give her some Pepto Bismol (the pink stuff) to help if she has a stomach issue.  Some people give unpasteurized yogurt to help the gut.  Or you can give a little bit of paste probiotics (available at the feed store in a tube) which I prefer since it is salty on the tongue and you can follow it with a water bottle.  If she continues to refuse to eat, use some electrolyte paste (again available at the feed store) followed by a water bottle to keep her mineral levels up..  Putting Karo syrup on the nipple 0f the water bottle will help encourage her to suck.

How often are you feeding her?  How much at a time?  Vaccinate asap with CDT.  

Hope this clears up.


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 7, 2021)

Very unusual to get Coccidia at this age. It usually occurs at 4-8 weeks when the lamb is out at pasture. Black diarrhoea (due to altered blood) and belly pains are usual with Coccidia. 

Lamb stools are usually yellow and soft.

Other infections like  E. Coli cause diarrhoea and bally pain in young lambs and are very serious. here's hoping that it is just non-specific 'belly ache' which is also pretty common. 

Following the advice of Ridgetop seems eminently sensible


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 7, 2021)

Just saw this post but Ridgetop covered more than I would have come up with.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 7, 2021)

@Joyful how is your lamb doing?


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 8, 2021)

How is the lamb?


----------



## Baymule (Feb 9, 2021)

Ridgetop said:


> How is the lamb?


She posted in her initial post that the lamb is much improved and doing well.


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 9, 2021)

Great!  What is name of her initial post?


----------



## Kusanar (Feb 9, 2021)

Ridgetop said:


> Great!  What is name of her initial post?








						Greetings from Montana!
					

Hello!  Just found this site after searching information to help an orphaned lamb.  Looking forward to hearing what advice you all have for me!  Thanks so much for letting me be part of this community!  :)



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 9, 2021)

Got it!  Thanks


----------



## Joyful (Feb 10, 2021)

Ridgetop said:


> How is the lamb?


She’s doing great!  Thriving in fact!  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 10, 2021)

Joyful said:


> She’s doing great!  Thriving in fact!  Thank you so much for your help!


----------

